
PHP CE Conference 2019 cancelled after no female speaker found - mschuster91
https://2019.phpce.eu/de/
======
tastroder
Already covered 12 hours ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20795709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20795709)

